# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Mini ups

## mikemtb

Ζητείται προς αγορά σε χαμηλή τιμη χαλασμενο μίνι ups conceptum (αυτά που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ δωρεαν)
Παρακαλώ από Αθήνα μονο

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

